# For Sale - 240mm Martell Gyuto



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2015)

I really like how this one turned out, might even be my best gyuto ever. :happymug:


*Stats*

Length - 240mm

Steel - O1

Hardness - Rc60-61

Handle Style - Hidden tang western

Handle Materials - Dyed maple burl, buffalo horn, nickel silver pin & spacer


Price - *$600* (shipping included to USA - international to pay actual costs)




I ground this blade to be just about perfect to how I envisioned my gyutos to be when I first started - this one is the closest for sure in that regard - I couldn't be happier with this. 

The maple burl is simply - magnificent! The pictures almost make it look bad, that's how nice it is. I got lucky with the buffalo on this one too, it's got some light gray wispy streaks in it - awesome! The whole dang thing is awesome....I really like this knife....didn't I say that already?  

If you're interested in purchasing the knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 2, 2015)

BTW, there will be an equally awesome nakiri available tomorrow. :whistling:


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 2, 2015)

Dammit! I want this!

Beauty Dave! One of these days....


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 2, 2015)

I want it bad, but it's not a good moment for me.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 2, 2015)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anyone else think that this wood looks kinda like buckeye burl? It's like the love child of maple and buckeye or something like that.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Aug 3, 2015)

It does kinda remind me of some buckeye I had on a handle before. If I knew you had stuff like that in your stash I would've thought twice about picking up that box elder burl. The complete package looks great too Dave, if I hadn't bought four western rehandle coupons (and a few new knives to use them) and some beautiful amboyna (not to mention the commitment I made previously for some wa handles from fellow KKF vendors) I'd be in a much better position to act.

At some point I'd like to work on building an "American Set" (if that makes any sense) with various pieces from different makers


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 3, 2015)

Dave, I really should not be contemplating this... but I was wondering about the handle length. Oh and by the way - it is an awesome looking handle!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Bill, the handle measures in length at 122mm or (a hair over) 4 /34"

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## KCMande (Aug 3, 2015)

I saw this post yesterday and literally had no words to express how I felt about this blade. I still can't muster a full sentence about its beauty. I'm just at a loss for words I guess


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 4, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> Dammit! I want this!
> 
> Beauty Dave! One of these days....





EdipisReks said:


> I want it bad, but it's not a good moment for me.





ThEoRy said:


> Ridiculous.




Thanks guys


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 4, 2015)

For anyone on the fence, I had a chance to handle a Martell Gyuto at the 2015 EDC. Out of the hundred or so knives there, Dave's blade was a stand out for me. Id say top five up there with Shig Kateji, Tillman, Scorpion Forge and a Harner camp knife.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 4, 2015)

Dave made me a 270mm Suji, and it's one of my forever knives.


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 4, 2015)

I'll never sell my Martell.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Aug 4, 2015)

ThEoRy said:


> I'll never sell my Martell.



Same


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 4, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> For anyone on the fence, I had a chance to handle a Martell Gyuto at the 2015 EDC. Out of the hundred or so knives there, Dave's blade was a stand out for me. Id say top five up there with Shig Kateji, Tillman, Scorpion Forge and a Harner camp knife.





EdipisReks said:


> Dave made me a 270mm Suji, and it's one of my forever knives.





ThEoRy said:


> I'll never sell my Martell.





Cheeks1989 said:


> Same





The checks are in the mail. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

This one is *SOLD*!


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 5, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> This one is *SOLD*!



Took long enough. Can you make me one like that down the road, Dave?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Took long enough. Can you make me one like that down the road, Dave?




I'd be happy to Jacob.


----------



## EdipisReks (Aug 5, 2015)

Dave Martell said:


> I'd be happy to Jacob.



Now all I need to do is get a job!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 5, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> Now all I need to do is get a job!




That'll help.


----------

